# will russian queens be available at EAS?



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, made a stop at a local beek store today. Bunch of us were talking about upcoming EAS. Are any Russian queens going to be made available for sale since a lot of the focus is on Russian bees?

Thanks


----------



## MasterBee (Jun 9, 2009)

There are website were you can order a Russian queen but its harder to introduce her to different types of bees and longer. (_takes about a month to introduce her into like Italian hive, best to buy Russian queen already with bees in package, if you just get the queen you will have to split your hive into two sections, bottom with Italian queen and old bees and top deep hive with new bees and keep her in cage for about a week and go on from there, after a month you can kill the Italian queen or create a nuc, then you can introduce the rest of bees. _)




Some info on Russian Queen bees.

[PDF] A Comparison of Russian and Italian Honey Bees



But try this link:

http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/queenproducers.html


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

It might be good to check with Bob and see if he'll have any Russian queens available during the conference. It's his yard that will be on tour. Otherwise, he can probably ship after things all the beeks leave town and settle down a bit.

Bob Brachman
7590 Maples Rd
Little Valley NY 14755
(716) 699-4145
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

